# First cycle, looking for a good routine



## Dennis_82 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm into my third week of my new cycle and am looking up to change things.  I've been doing the same workout for a while and would like to change things up.  I'm running d-bol/test cyp/deca.  The Test and Deca should be kicking in shortly so I think I can handle more of a load.  Currently I'm doing;

Monday - Legs
Tuesday - Bi/tri/forearms
Wed- Shoulders/traps
thursday- back
friday- chest
sat-rest
sun-rest

I think I might benefit more from working each muscle group 2x a week instead of one like I'm doing.  If anyone can recommend a good routine suited for someone on cycle that would be great, thanks. PS- I have access to a gym 24/7


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 29, 2005)

Don't Do It. You Won't Have Enough Rest. Your  Muscle Grow When You Rest. If Anything I Would Rest On Wed. And Move A Workout To Sat.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 29, 2005)

I would also put the day off on the wednesday and also split up the bi's and tri's


----------



## Dennis_82 (Jun 29, 2005)

I've been putting off thursday workout and just shifting everything over the other 2 workouts that way I rest on sunday as well.  I just don't want to plateau on my cycle.  Why would you split up bi/tri and how?  Maybe someone can make some suggestions on good excercises to do???

I use these in my routine;

Squats, Stiff legged Deadlifts, calf raises, preacher curls (curl bar, straight bar, dumbells), tricep pulldown, french press, close grip bench, forearm curls, millitary presses, lateral raises, shrugs, lat pull down, low row pulley, standing bent over rows, dumbell press, flys.

I've tried doing dips for chest to stimulate new growth but they do fuck all, they just hurt my shoulder joints.  I just want to try new excercises because everytime I try a new one and switch it out I get good resulsts.  Thanks again guys.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 30, 2005)

Dennis_82 said:
			
		

> I'm into my third week of my new cycle and am looking up to change things.  I've been doing the same workout for a while and would like to change things up.  I'm running d-bol/test cyp/deca.  The Test and Deca should be kicking in shortly so I think I can handle more of a load.  Currently I'm doing;
> 
> Monday - Legs
> Tuesday - Bi/tri/forearms
> ...


are you still making gains with this routine..?


----------



## Dennis_82 (Jun 30, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> are you still making gains with this routine..?



Yep, but I've been following this routine for quite a while now, and I just don't want to plateau while on cycle you know.  I'm only mid way through week 3 and still have another 8.5 weeks to go.  I was thinking of starting something like Dogg Crap on monday.  What do you guys think?


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 30, 2005)

Dennis_82 said:
			
		

> Yep, but I've been following this routine for quite a while now, and I just don't want to plateau while on cycle you know.  I'm only mid way through week 3 and still have another 8.5 weeks to go.  I was thinking of starting something like Dogg Crap on monday.  What do you guys think?


I tried DC at the beginning of my cycle, total waste of time IMO.  I didn't gain one bit, I actually put on bodyfat.


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 30, 2005)

Steve, the DC method I think works over the long haul by drastically putting on good and "bad" mass and then slimming down but its an ugly road where you will gain a lot of body fat -- but also a lot of strenghth and results if followed long term


----------



## TexasCreed (Jun 30, 2005)

definately split up bi's and tri's. two different days.  a good schedule to follow is, work out on monday and tuesday. wednesday off, thursday, friday and saturday.  off sunday.


----------

